# HO Madness!



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of the track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Ralph Spoilsport Speedway









NSC podium









Whelen Modified podium









Jalopy podium









SK Modified podium


----------

